# Tariq Abdul Wahad



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

All right he's overpaid, always injured AND French.But after seeing the Minnesota game in which the Mavs trounced the Wolves, I thought he could really be a key contributor to the Mavs in the playoffs.
As a defensive specialist, he did a decent job on Wally and did not commit too many errors on offense. Actually, when him and Najera were together on the court, I thought the Mavs were pretty impressive on D. 
What do you guys think of Tariq? Can he be a long-term contributor to the Mavs as a defensive specialist, like Bruce Bowen of the Spurs, and perhaps a Kobe slower? Who would you rather have on the court to defend the league's best guards, Tariq or Adrian Griffin (or Raja Bell)?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

If I'm the Nellie, I'll play Oliver (I refuse to call him Tariq) when Najera is unable to. You're right he is a quility defender and he's stronger than Bell or the other options.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Just for the record his real name is Olivier


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah I know, a spelling mistake. Olivier Jean, right?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Oliver Saint Jean


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

If its on t-mac or kobe, i wud prolly use just najera, or griffin. Tariq (oliver) can be just a backup defense man for them when hes tired.


----------

